# Another Shun Meiji - Before & After



## Dave Martell (May 15, 2018)

This one was in pretty good, like new condition, just boring. :lol2:

Although it had a really bad factory over grind (AKA - "hole in the edge") about 1" in from the heel. I spent more time dealing with fixing that than thinning and etching combined. It's not 100% fixed but at 90% I'd say it's a huge improvement. The profile was also adjusted a bit as a result of the over grind. BTW, this is typical Shun, just a bit worse on this particular knife.

What do you think?


----------

